# bacon ????



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

:rock: hi again all

i was told yesterday that i could feed my baby red bellies bacon ???? is this true or am i best stickin to chicken


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

No, No, No. It will foul your water and most bacon has preservatives.


----------



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

ok thanks ill stick to live food

are there any other fish i can put in the same tank ? ive been told i could put a gibbicep in with them is that true if not are there are other fish that can go in


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i had some pacu and sliver dollars but all will become food in the end.


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

bacon has too many fats and too oily stick with chicken or what i used to give my rbp nice colors are dillie worms it gives ur rbp a nice color


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mason999 said:


> ok thanks ill stick to live food


 I wouldn't feed live foods only either!
Feeder fish aren't very nutricious, and there's always the risk of introducing diseases or parasites in your tank.

Therefore, only feed feeders as a treat, and feed mainly prepared foods, like fish fillet, shrimp, mussles, night crawlers, pellets, occasionally a piece of chicken/turkey or beef heart, etc. etc.

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Don't do it. It will make your fish obese.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

mason999 said:


> are there any other fish i can put in the same tank ? ive been told i could put a gibbicep in with them is that true if not are there are other fish that can go in


 plecos do well, most everything else will be killed at some point.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

I have a clown loach with mine, and they don't bother him at all. He even swims with them sometimes and chases the feeders with them! Plus he has a good hiding place.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Never...too fatty and it has preservatives :sad: ...!


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Never...too fatty and it has preservatives :sad: ...!










I feed my P's sometimes chicken and beefheart but I trimall the fat off first.


----------



## Kickingtrees (Feb 13, 2004)

I have 2 lobsters (one blue) and they are fine in the tank. I have had a pleco last for about a year and a half untill it died. I also have had a bicher as a tankmate and it was fine untill it found it's way out of the tank when I wasn't home one day. I have found that as long as you give your tankmates a couple of good places to hide from your P's they do alright. When my p's were about 1.5" a feeder grew up with them untill I finally took it out when it was about 3.5" long. I don't know if it didn't get eaten because it was the same size as the p's or because it was grey and not red. It doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol that happened to me too i promised myself i wouldnt feed ma 1.5'' rbp's until they ate da 2'' gd it took 2 days of starveation but i came home oneday and only da head was left


----------



## polarice18 (Feb 10, 2004)

mason999 said:


> ok thanks ill stick to live food
> 
> are there any other fish i can put in the same tank ? ive been told i could put a gibbicep in with them is that true if not are there are other fish that can go in


 In my tank I had 5 RBP's and a butterkoferi, Kenyi, Salvini, a pleco, and stripped raphael, and some tetras all in a 55 gallon tank and they all lived in harmony and sharing food and everything. But like others said eventually everything will become food or in my case, depending on how fast the butterkoferi grows, the piranhas might become food themselves.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

andymel said:


> Don't do it. It will make your fish obese.:laugh:


 hahahaha
i think mine is obese cause they eat too much


----------

